# "Chatterbaits" (edit), anyone else tried them



## Breambo

Picked this up today as impulse buy. Went in looking for swivel teardrop sinkers and when they didnt have what I needed I settled for this. The salesmen said killer on jew, mackeral, kings. It has a big action on a jig/slow retrieve. Good for slow troll I thought. Anyone else tried or heard of these ? Im keen to give it a try (maybe this arvo), and Ill let you know if it works.


----------



## Breambo

Got out to the reef at about 6.30pm. First hit came about 10 minutes into the troll. No hook up and the SP tail was 90 % gone. I retrieved a 4" pumpkin seed from the bottom of my bag, it was the only SP I had so I put that on. Drifted and jigged for about 15 min when just after I placed the rod in the holder to paddle back for another drift, the rod went off. It was on the 30lb rig and the drag was set fairly tight, so I couldnt get the rod out of the holder. Line was burning off untill a brief pause and I got the rod out. It had stopped taking line and I was almost on top of the fish. I could feel it holding deep and the occasional heavy tailbeats. I was holding pressure when all of a sudden, nothing. I reeled in the swivel. FFFFFAAAAAAAARRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.
The knot failed.     If I loose another good fish Im gonna.......
One thing though, I'll be getting another trembler  A bloke at the beach said Kmart has em ?


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdyBH7gAABFXgAAQQIUQShQALs/foCAAaiKfqmxQ0yaHpBkyDVPak9R6jIAA9T1DIEdJtxedHYVyuE7hR+6mElIc4pBtVJq2UmWQEeZQu7BxRgHBE0ohJNbSh6R4sWICEhNc5qBbGJvcWYd+LuSKcKEhuQI/cA==


----------



## pescado

looks the goods for cod and bass in the fresh too breambo. bassman make some nice ones with 4'" bozo swimming mullets attached and a stinger....ill whack up a photo of one tomorrow


----------



## beefs

You know why they call it a trembler? Cause people tremble in fear of it's ugliness when they see it :lol:

Defintely sounds effective though Breambo. That hexagonal plate - does that give it a wobbly sort of action? Was it the swivel that came with the lure that failed?


----------



## Davey G

that is POSSIBLY the ugliest lure that I have ever seen.  Sounds like it works though :shock:

the one that got away...Jewie? :?


----------



## Guest

Davey G said:


> that is POSSIBLY the ugliest lure that I have ever seen.


Geez if you want ugly, go no further then your Avatar, Davey. :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Breambo

Just picked up the last one at the bait shop of that size and picked up a 40gm one as well. They are actually called Raymack Chatterbaits. Very similiar to another brand called Mumblers.
Yesterday it wasnt the swivel that went but the bozo that tied the leader obviously didnt do it right.
As for the one that got away, I think cobia the way it went deep after its initial high powered mid water run.
It looks like Ill get another crack this arvo before the swell increases. Keep posted for updates.


----------



## Breambo

Oh 1 more thing, the action is a shudder, never seen anything similiar, and not that slow of a retrieve, just a comfortable slow paddle, and they will stay deep.


----------



## keza

i reckon that it is so ugly the fish are just trying to kill it, not eat it 
could be the new mojo ?????


----------



## Breambo

Most likely.
Unfortunately It came up to rough to go out this afternoon for field testing so I did a bit of research on "chatterbaits" on the net. They have been out fishing spinnerbaits in the US and here they use here for big cod, barra etc. Couldnt find much on use in the salt or the Raymacks. The blade acts as an attracter as well as creating the unbelievable shudder. Unlike spinner baits that slowly helicopter down before the retrieve these sink rapidly when not in the forward motion, and work moving forward, being ideal for jigging with big sweeps or slow troll.








Heres a shot of the Raymacks in the 90gm and 40gm.
Also whilst researching picked up 3 chatterbaits in 30gm of Ebay very reasonable. Im addicted.  :lol:  
Ill update this thread if I have any success with these, I confident there a goer, wait to you feel the action. Killer on kings too they reckon for you sydney chaps after a new secret weapon.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

I'll have to give them a go. 

I've gone off S/P's of late, having much more success with hard bodies, especially the Jackalls and blades. That monstrosity looks like a combination of all types of lures. :shock:

Do they come any smaller than 30 grams? I fish in 5-8 mtrs of water and would like something around 20 grams.


----------



## Breambo

Ar, have a look on Ebay Rum City Lures. Ive bought Rapalas from him before and just ordered the 30gmers today. I noticed they had smaller sizes 3/8oz, 1/2oz etc. I tried to find the bassman ones online like Pescados but couldnt find. Thats part of the spiel, the blade is an attracter, which gives the incredible shudder which fish must sense from miles away, the realism and scent of a Sp, the skirt as an attracter, and the weight to fish at any depth in the water column, depending on the retrieve speed. All sounds good. I know from yesterday they work big time. 8)
Also can be used bare, no Sp or sweetened with a bait. :lol:


----------



## beefs

I actually really like the look and idea of these now i've looked into them a little bit. Going to have a go at making my own I think - it's difficult to find pre-made large sizes that could be used for trolling etc

A tip breambo if you decide to cast and retrieve. Like you said they plummet to the bottom when you cast them but apparently if as soon as it hits the water you give it a bit of a flick it will start the front plate wobbling - the momentum of sinking will make it wobble/swim its way to the bottom rather than just plummetting.


----------



## chrissy

I have the original Chatterbaits and they're killing the bass. The best action i've seen in a lure in a long time.
http://www.ausspinlures.com/lures/chatterbait.php

http://www.ausspinlures.com/lures/mini_chatterbait.php


----------



## Breambo

Beefs,
I thought about making them myself, it would be quite simple, jig head, skirt, and sp(or not). The only difficult part to make would be the blade. A set of tin snips and a drill might do it. Im looking to find just the blades as well. Even sparking in up a jig head with the skirt is a good idea too I reckon but the secret with these is the vibrating action. These are some bigger salt water versions I found on the net, quite expensive, in saying that I paid $15 for the Raymack local made. I guess if they produce who cares, and Rapalas, big RMGs, even Sx40s etc are about that price. 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=145667
http://www.chatterbait.com/products/bigfish_8o


----------



## water_baby

te, have a look at Stamina Products, online. i bought some HB's, wicked little SP's and some other gear last week, and it arrived beautifully. Next purchases will be blades and spinner wire, and some jigheads.

they also have a full range of skirts and other flashy stuff (much better than Sportsgirl..) and practically everything else you will EVER need. and good service. and prices.


----------



## beefs

Breambo said:


> Beefs,
> I thought about making them myself, it would be quite simple, jig head, skirt, and sp(or not). The only difficult part to make would be the blade. A set of tin snips and a drill might do it. Im looking to find just the blades as well. Even sparking in up a jig head with the skirt is a good idea too I reckon but the secret with these is the vibrating action. These are some bigger salt water versions I found on the net, quite expensive, in saying that I paid $15 for the Raymack local made. I guess if they produce who cares, and Rapalas, big RMGs, even Sx40s etc are about that price.
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=145667
> http://www.chatterbait.com/products/bigfish_8o





chrissy said:


> I have the original Chatterbaits and they're killing the bass. The best action i've seen in a lure in a long time.
> http://www.ausspinlures.com/lures/chatterbait.php
> 
> http://www.ausspinlures.com/lures/mini_chatterbait.php


The site that Chrissy mentions is where I found the stuff to make my own. The have the jig heads to 2.5 ounces (35gms) and the skirts. I've sent them off an email today to ask if they are able to supply the blades as well and if so how much etc. On an american site they say people have just been making their own - one bloke used tin snips to cut his own out of a soup tin  Looking forward to further reports on how they fish Breambo.


----------



## Breambo

Thats good. If you can get the blades let us know.


----------



## Astro

they really do look great in the water...too $$$$ for my liking though...least with a hb the hooks can be replaced and sp hooks a a ton cheaper....i reckon they would work good with bucktail jigs....just like i am going to start making.....

looking forward to see how you go beefs.....otherwise i will either make my own or go the a metal fabricators and get them to make a heap if i could get the right price.....

thanks for sharing breambo

edit: have been thinking on this over a beer and would like to know how the blade is attached to the head...i have zoomed up but can't make out how it is done....can someone help please


----------



## Breambo

Hi Astro,
Heres a shot of the blades, just a couple of rings. If you can get em made cheap, Ill go in for a few dozen.  
Cheers


----------



## beefs

Ordered a whole bunch of stuff from stamina products yesterday - they didnt have the front plates or large jigheads though. Great site, cheap products. Only appropriate jigheads I could find were on Cabelas and were bucktail jigs (i'd just remove the bucktail). I only wanted 4 though and with $US15 shipping it just wasn't worth it.

Talk about impulsive...breambo gets one hookup and i'm off buying skirts and SP tailers and jigheads from america to make my own :lol:


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## Breambo

Yakker, you bloody legend. I thought I went through every page of that site looking, (obviously not). We're away boys.
8) 8) 8)
Just did a quick calculation from components from Stamina, total lure cost 89cents, not including jig head or SP. Either way represents great value compared to retail.!!!!


----------



## beefs

yaker said:


> Just had a look at the Stamina site. Maybe their metal lure bibs could be adapted.
> 
> Bit more of a look and FOUND THEM!!!
> http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/stamina/spinner_blades/mag_dancer_blades.html


you're kidding me :shock: I trolled that site forever yesterday and couldn't find them anywhere!! Nice find - now to order some


----------



## beefs

181-02-021 $2.00 1 Double-Lok Snaps - Black - Size 2 - 20 Pack181-04-021 $2.60 1 Double-Lok Snaps - Black - Size 4 - 20 Pack229-34-140 $6.40 1 Loc-Jaw Series Dock/Millfoil Jig - 3/4 oz. - White - 5 Pack315-04-068 $1.60 1 Salty Garlic Brush Bug - Size4" - Pumpkin/Green Flake - 5pack315-04-086 $1.60 1 Salty Garlic Brush Bug - Size4" - Red Shad - 5 pack315-06-068 $1.90 2 Salty Garlic Brush Bug - Size6" - Pumpkin/Green Flake - 5pack315-06-086 $1.90 2 Salty Garlic Brush Bug - Size6" - Red Shad - 5 pack315-06-539 $1.90 2 Salty Garlic Brush Bug - Size6" - Green Pumpkin - 5 pack321-45-069 $1.99 1 4" Craw Tube - Natural Pumpkin Pepper - 5 pack794-04-021 $2.90 1 4-inch Buzzin Frog - Jet Black - 5 Pack794-04-539 $2.90 1 4-inch Buzzin Frog - Green Pumpkin Pepper - 5 Pack865-01-012 $2.00 1 Jig Dancer Blades - 10 Pack865-03-012 $3.00 1 Mag Dancer Blades - 10 Pack866-01-008 $0.90 1 Dancer Blade Stickers- Prism Silver - 10 Pack866-01-009 $0.90 1 Dancer Blade Stickers- Prism Gold- 10 Pack866-01-025 $0.90 1 Dancer Blade Stickers- Prism Red - 10 Pack 314-04-020 $2.40 1 Spinnerbait Trailers - Split Tail Trailer - White - 10 Pack314-04-142 $2.40 1 Spinnerbait Trailers - Split Tail Trailer - Chartreuse Glitter - 10 Pack316-07-068 $2.40 1 7" Stamina Salty Worm - 10 pack - Pumpkin/Green N Black Flake316-07-086 $2.40 1 7" Stamina Salty Worm - 10 pack - Red Shad Lam.319-05-157 $2.50 2 5" Jerk Shad - 5 pack - Fire Chicken320-07-040 $4.98 1 7 inch Ribbontail Trailer - 7inch - White/Red - 5 Pack320-07-042 $4.98 1 7 inch Ribbontail Trailer - 7inch - White/Chart - 5 Pack579-00 $2.29 1 Lure Eye Assortment - 100 Pack666-2/0-004 $2.95 1 Gamakatsu Spinnerbait TrailerHook - Size 2/0 - 5 Pack810-18-195 $3.40 1 Gamakatsu Tube Jigs - Size 1/8 oz. - 5 Pack872-07-020 $1.99 1 7" Mag Starflash Skirts - White - 2 pack872-07-037 $1.99 1 7" Mag Starflash Skirts - Mudpuppy - 2 pack872-07-083 $1.99 1 7" Mag Starflash Skirts - Silver Sucker - 2 pack872-07-099 $1.99 1 7" Mag Starflash Skirts - Firetiger - 2 pack

That site is great  Also - cue scary music - first day my order came to $41.09 - second day after spending indiscriminantly comes to $41.16. Think my lures when their made will be called "The 41" :?


----------



## beefs

Just something I noted looking at the photo just above Breambo is the smaller bait you have there - blade attached using a swivel and not a snap. It looks like the top of the blade is going to rub directly on your knot...add a big fish and some pressure and it'd probably slice straight through if it caught at the right spot.


----------



## Breambo

Thanks for noticing that. It came supplied with only a ring so I added the swivel. Will have to fix that up as the knot just cleared the blade, however on an angle the sharp corner crossed the knot and would surely fail. You just saved me a big fish.  
I have order envy, as I only ordered enough components to make 20 large, excluding jig heads which I have.


----------



## water_baby

IM SORRY I TOLD YOU ABOUT STAMINA. DONT BLAME ME WHEN YOU START ORDERING MOULDS FOR YOUR SPINNER/CHATTER BAITS AND LIQUID "SOFT PLASTIC"

i had to scream so i know that you have heard me. im sorry again :lol: :lol: :lol:

now thats out of the way, i highly recommend Barlows Tackle also - http://www.barlowstackle.com/
i particularly like the photo on their homepage, i could spend a lifetime in there :lol: :lol: :lol: feels like i already have :shock:

i hate the internet, why couldnt we just be kept in the dark, like the old days... 8)


----------



## Astro

OMG......

i have just been checking out those sites.......and....well i think it's time to get making my own lures.....just need an indoor hobby for when the rain starts and this is it....

does anyone want to go into for a big buy, up 40% discount for large orders.....


----------



## water_baby

Astro said:


> OMG......
> 
> i have just been checking out those sites.......and....well i think it's time to get making my own lures.....just need an indoor hobby for when the rain starts and this is it....
> 
> does anyone want to go into for a big buy, up 40% discount for large orders.....


oh oh. another one. i thought the same thing, need a hobby to stay out of the little lady's hair! im looking at a mini wood lathe so i can make custom poppers and HB's. Also looking at moulding my own in hard, buoyant epoxy and silicone, as well as moulding my own tin/bismuth slices sor sambos and tommies and the like.

so many shops, so little time on this earth... :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## Breambo

water_baby said:


> IM SORRY I TOLD YOU ABOUT STAMINA. DONT BLAME ME WHEN YOU START ORDERING MOULDS FOR YOUR SPINNER/CHATTER BAITS AND LIQUID "SOFT PLASTIC"
> 
> i had to scream so i know that you have heard me. im sorry again :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> now thats out of the way, i highly recommend Barlows Tackle also - http://www.barlowstackle.com/
> i particularly like the photo on their homepage, i could spend a lifetime in there :lol: :lol: :lol: feels like i already have :shock:
> 
> i hate the internet, why couldnt we just be kept in the dark, like the old days... 8)


We're not blaming you water baby, on the contrary, praise for the heads up, they are great links, and who knows what contraptions some of the crazy AKFF ers may come up with. 
Astro, Im gonna wait and see how the first 20 (plus the complete ones I ordered) go before committing into a bulk order. The ultra shad head jig moulds in large ( and small) sizes look fantastic for us in the salt, probably my next step. That would save a lot instaed of buying jig heads all the time.


----------



## pescado

Thought i attach the pic of the bassman mumbler in 3/8oz. Bassman havent updated their site as far as im aware to include the new chatterbait range. This thing has that much vibration it feels like the rod is about to vibrate right out of your hands when you use it! In the latest issue of modern fishing i think there is a rather nice jew with one hanging out of its mouth..


----------



## beefs

water_baby said:


> oh oh. another one. i thought the same thing, need a hobby to stay out of the little lady's hair! im looking at a mini wood lathe so i can make custom poppers and HB's. Also looking at moulding my own in hard, buoyant epoxy and silicone, as well as moulding my own tin/bismuth slices sor sambos and tommies and the like.
> 
> so many shops, so little time on this earth... :lol: 8) :lol:


oooohh - bouyant epoxy and _silicone_? Where would one buy this from? I bought my first Jackal Mask Vib on the weekend and while it's a great lure (besides they eye falling off after one fish :? ) the hip pocket hated it...reckon we could make our own version? 8)

EDIT: crap water_baby....i just started looking more and more at that site. You are an evil, evil person :twisted: :wink:


----------



## beefs

http://www.barlowstackle.com/make-shakee-chatter-baits.html

good link


----------



## water_baby

beefs said:


> water_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh oh. another one. i thought the same thing, need a hobby to stay out of the little lady's hair! im looking at a mini wood lathe so i can make custom poppers and HB's. Also looking at moulding my own in hard, buoyant epoxy and silicone, as well as moulding my own tin/bismuth slices sor sambos and tommies and the like.
> 
> so many shops, so little time on this earth... :lol: 8) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> oooohh - bouyant epoxy and _silicone_? Where would one buy this from? I bought my first Jackal Mask Vib on the weekend and while it's a great lure (besides they eye falling off after one fish :? ) the hip pocket hated it...reckon we could make our own version? 8)
> 
> EDIT: crap water_baby....i just started looking more and more at that site. You are an evil, evil person :twisted: :wink:
Click to expand...

im looking at the range of products available at Adelaide Moulding and Casting Supplies - http://www.amcsupplies.com.au/catalogue/ - and im thinking that for a small amount of the right product i could "imitate" but not breach copyright on some popular lures. RTV silicone moulds and then just need to find the right product to cast the positive (lure) with. ill be going in there saturday morning, so ill let you know how i go..

i figure i can also buy bulk lexan bibs from USA (dirt cheap) and insert them into the moulded lures i make, allowing for a proper action.

balrows rocks too, huh 8) 8)


----------



## Astro

ok guys lets get into business...... 8)

as for molds and that well beefs you have one already, mix up some plaster of paris and away you go.....

i can see myself spending more time making lures then actually fishing......not really..... :lol:


----------



## fisherdan

Damn you guys! Those sites just took up the next few years of my life!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:

Psssst.... Can I get in?

(oh If Breambo doesn't get a big fish this week I'm out)...


----------



## Breambo

Well the swell dropped enough today to get out to the reef to try the Raymacks out. I slow trolled the 3oz for about 20 minutes for nothing then changed to the 40 grammer which I drifted and jigged the bottom. After about 10 minutes I hooked into this little ripper, which was no contest for 30lb and 60lb leader. I took my time and took no chances even using the gaff to secure him onboard. As I was suffering terribly from a massive hangover ( out of practice ) I called it quits happy with the first result with the new lures. I waited for a gap in the sets after my 20 minute paddle home and had an uneventfull return through the surf. 8)


----------



## beefs

Phew - was hoping that after all this ordering and research that they would actually catch fish, nice fish Breambo!

How were you fishing it - letting it hit the bottom and winding it up and dropping it? I'm guessing they're fairly snag resistant?

The race is on now to see who makes the first catch on a home made jobbie


----------



## Breambo

I was letting it freespool to the bottom, then a couple of turns on the alvey to get it off the bottom, and big jigging sweeps, and it was hit on the drop. I'll tell you one thing the action of the lure is so great that its like sitting in a vibrating chair, shakes the whole kayak.


----------



## beefs

Breambo said:


> ...I'll tell you one thing the action of the lure is so great that its like sitting in a vibrating chair, shakes the whole kayak.


Sounds like my sort of lure...I make a useless SP fisherman and could never fly fish simply because if I cant feel the lure working then I get the sh1ts wondering how the fish will find it. Stupid I know but it's a mental block I have...these things sound ideal


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Just received 3x 1/4 ounce chatter baits I ordered through EBay. Will give them a whirl tomorrow and let you know how they go.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ2gc6cAAC5fgAAQUIesAhIwUKo/7//gMADtWRFT9NGimaJtIxDyjIyPQaCKbTENTUep+pqDQaBoAMNTTSbU0yajJmp6g9IBoDQ7EB5k/3nOwxIMRlhprgzfqMRJmcqponOi+CaFNIxXW3VGFcDe9pUYvC+cYhuJQ+Rpm4ZWdDAoVCKAqyYAvz6hp2NbtieqP9IMGz5SQh6UhIh43e4kV0KpgGy3XmWotqteLCyzQw2XMw7rKJpgrfIx3mu64SIKI11Mmd8/v4YpUDWepZswIqQFgJgIBAjCFCOolEo2BS2UJ1G3aoa85iNGK52ON0q1ePyD3GLtKLOL2kIRsmooslQwGoOQeyCnzW15rRCYxegLHDStTFOeQ0R9qwW61EH8XckU4UJANoHOnA==


----------



## stonecold

Nice work B I was tossing up a trip to Lennox or up the river at Evans, I'll post the report tomorrow. I'm not totally dissapointed with my choice but I really want to get back out on the blue. Maybe next week.

Cheers M


----------



## Breambo

Here's a few prototypes I have made. I have a multitude of combinations to try, but starting at three at a time. 
Introducing the Rumble Bait. 8)


----------



## beefs

nice work Breambo - had a trial run yet?

Is this the stuff you ordered off Stamina? Mine still hasn't arrived (although a parcel notice arrived in the mail yesterday...think its something different though).

What jig-heads are they on the red/blue pilly? Found some shad style tt heads the other day but they only go up to 1/2 ounce. Let us know how they go.


----------



## Breambo

beefs said:


> nice work Breambo - had a trial run yet?
> 
> Is this the stuff you ordered off Stamina? Mine still hasn't arrived (although a parcel notice arrived in the mail yesterday...think its something different though).
> 
> What jig-heads are they on the red/blue pilly? Found some shad style tt heads the other day but they only go up to 1/2 ounce. Let us know how they go.


Mate Im waiting for the cyclonic conditions to subside, only recieved the parcel from Stamina last night, so just the waiting game now as the weather today is worse than ever, even too strong for the river. I did get out yesterday in the surf sheltered by the reef, managed a good flatty before deciding the conditions were too dangerous, but not fishing with the rumblers.
The jigheads are just those Squidgy/Starlo ? ones from Big W, $5-$6 for two something like that. A bit expensive but they look very good, at 22gms and 6/0 hook, making the total weight over 1oz. Im looking for a suitable jig head mould locally first, start making them.
The shad is a Storm pre rigged just added the blades and rings etc I have a feeling it will impart a disturbing action. Cant wait to test them, keep you posted. :lol:


----------



## Astro

i am going to place an order in the next couple of days and would like to know how much freight cost. i plan to order 100 jig head, 100 blades and 200 sp plus rings....should keep me busy for a while


----------



## beefs

Breambo said:


> beefs said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice work Breambo - had a trial run yet?
> 
> Is this the stuff you ordered off Stamina? Mine still hasn't arrived (although a parcel notice arrived in the mail yesterday...think its something different though).
> 
> What jig-heads are they on the red/blue pilly? Found some shad style tt heads the other day but they only go up to 1/2 ounce. Let us know how they go.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate Im waiting for the cyclonic conditions to subside, only recieved the parcel from Stamina last night, so just the waiting game now as the weather today is worse than ever, even too strong for the river. I did get out yesterday in the surf sheltered by the reef, managed a good flatty before deciding the conditions were too dangerous, but not fishing with the rumblers.
> The jigheads are just those Squidgy/Starlo ? ones from Big W, $5-$6 for two something like that. A bit expensive but they look very good, at 22gms and 6/0 hook, making the total weight over 1oz. Im looking for a suitable jig head mould locally first, start making them.
> The shad is a Storm pre rigged just added the blades and rings etc I have a feeling it will impart a disturbing action. Cant wait to test them, keep you posted. :lol:
Click to expand...

no need to tell me about the cyclonic conditions breambo - know exactly how you feel...just been non-stop hasn't it?! I have a couple of those squidgy ones as well, plus a couple of secret weapons i'll unleash on you when i've made them up. The mould sounds like a good idea, I emailed stamina asking if they had anything appropriate in 2 or 3 oz sizes but they couldn't help. Hopefully this notice in the mail is for my stuff - i think you ordered yours after mine so its a chance hopefully.



Astro said:


> i am going to place an order in the next couple of days and would like to know how much freight cost. i plan to order 100 jig head, 100 blades and 200 sp plus rings....should keep me busy for a while


From what I could tell there was no freight cost at all? Unless they've just tacked it onto the credit card with no notice. I noticed there was no cost for freight when I ordered and thought it was a bit strange. I have ordered from Cabelas before and they email you after you've placed an order and notify you of additional freight cost so I was expecting something like that to occur. Didn't happen though (and it has been sent, i confirmed it the other day). What about you Breambo?


----------



## Breambo

My order was a bout $22 AND $13.50 postage in US$. I didnt order jig heads fearing the extra weight may cost a lot. I did read on the website that there postage works out at a % of the order. I also recieved a paper catologue of all their goods and services.


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## Astro

Breambo said:


> My order was a bout $22 AND $13.50 postage in US$. I didnt order jig heads fearing the extra weight may cost a lot. I did read on the website that there postage works out at a % of the order. I also recieved a paper catologue of all their goods and services.


cost is based on weight, might have to check the price on those jigs again to justify extra cost of transport....

hope you get out to use them more guys....btw breambo did you order the skirts as well?


----------



## Breambo

Astro said:


> Breambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My order was a bout $22 AND $13.50 postage in US$. I didnt order jig heads fearing the extra weight may cost a lot. I did read on the website that there postage works out at a % of the order. I also recieved a paper catologue of all their goods and services.
> 
> 
> 
> cost is based on weight, might have to check the price on those jigs again to justify extra cost of transport....
> 
> hope you get out to use them more guys....btw breambo did you order the skirts as well?
Click to expand...

I ordered the skirts from them and they are very good. Im still wondering if the plate and rings will hold up to a big fish..... time will tell.


----------



## Astro

breambo: what size rings did you use??

those skirts look good, might have to throw a few into my order. i will send another email and see how they calculate the weight/cost ratio


----------



## Breambo

Astro said:


> breambo: what size rings did you use??
> 
> those skirts look good, might have to throw a few into my order.....


I used #2 heavy s. Steel.... I think rated 80lb. They look smaller than the Raymacks rings, considering Im using 30lb mono with 60lb leader should be OK?
I also wonder what test the stainless plate blade would take before ripping, Im guessing it would be a lot more than 80lb.
Id reccommend the skirts as they look great and arent that dear, the only problem is the huge selection, they all look good.  The style above is Starflash.


----------



## Astro

just waiting to hear how they work out the freight charge both i place my order.....note to self buy skirts......


----------



## beefs

Here's my first attempt including my my own take on the finding a jighead dilemma - introducing the revspinchatterrumblebait  :lol: I left the pen in the photo to give some idea of scale.

It's a 1oz tt rev head with a 7" magflash skirt and thats a trimmed 7" grub, it probably needs a stinger hook that i'll attach at a later time (what's the best way? I have some with a large eye that can just slip over the main hook but that seems really unsecure). Looking forward to rolling it around a few reefs we have up north there.

Getting the snap clip on is a bit of an artform and it is possible to put split rings on backwards as I found out. Have 5 more skirts (thought I ordered more) but with jobs to do they'll have to wait till this afternoon, will keep you posted.


----------



## Breambo

In a word MAGNIFICIENT. Cant wait to here the report, go you good thing. Still cyclonic 5m+ swells here today. :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## Astro

ain't it purdy...........


----------



## keza

these things are reminding me of a one man band, they seem to have all the ideas hanging off one hook.
can't wait to hear reports on how they go.


----------



## feel the sting

Isn't it great new lures come out. It gives you something to think about and to try. As soon as I read this thread i had to go out and buy a couple. Looking 
forward to giving them a flick on the reds and flatties.

the sting


----------



## Breambo

Got these couple of snapper today on the blue pilly rumble bait. Snapper love em.!!! :lol:


----------



## beefs

Fark yeah Breambo - success! Thats a ripper fish, can't wait to give mine a go...first day of a 19 day shift yesterday though so a bit of a wait yet.

The very first yime you tried these you got blown away - you think it was a big snapper now?


----------



## Astro

thats it order going in tonight.....

well done mate thats a great catch.....hope they work on the barra to...


----------



## Breambo

beefs said:


> The very first yime you tried these you got blown away - you think it was a big snapper now?


Maybe, if it was it was a horse. That bigger snapper wasnt much effort 30lb outfit, compared to when I got blown away. :lol:



Astro said:


> thats it order going in tonight.....
> 
> well done mate thats a great catch.....hope they work on the barra to...


Mate I reckon the Barra will be jumping in the kayak to get to these. :lol:


----------



## beefs

so with the blue pilly lure - you werén't using the SP tail?


----------



## Breambo

Added a 4" powerbait minnow in pearl/gold (I think that was it).


----------



## beefs

So were you trolling as usual Breambo? How fast?

I think when casting and retrieving these it will be important to have the pause in the retrive. I figure the chatter/fast vibration is mimicking a wounded/dying baitfish and the pause will give the signal that it is dead and ready to eat. What do you reckon?


----------



## Breambo

Yeah I agree. This time I was slow trolling.


----------



## Astro

just placed my order....oops spent over $70us.....oh well wont need sps for a while....got 200 on the way...hehehehehe

plus blades, skirts, blade stickers and split rings.....just have to get jigs now....watch out for sales and then buy up the lot

all up i will be able to make up 50 complete rigs like above...should keep me out of trouble for a while...


----------



## Breambo

After losing one of my favourites last week when I broke my rod I had to get back to the drawing board and I came up with this. What do you think ? I reckon shell be a winner. Keep you posted. :lol:


----------



## beefs

Lookin good Breambo. 8"! They're getting to the length where we'll need to put a stinger hook on them somehow. When will she be getting a test run?


----------



## Breambo

Exactly what Im working on now, wire leader and wire to # 3 or 4 treble as a stinger, just in case the mackeral are around ( which I heard they were ). Conditions here at the moment strong harbinger so waiting again for a clear window. :lol:


----------



## Peril

After catching a rat king on a spinnerbait spiked with a power minnow last weekend, I'm pretty sure chatterbaits will work on them. Given that I'm targetting snapper and kings it looks like an order to stamina is in order. Will be looking to make them up for plastics ranging from 4" to 7" and jigs with hooks ranging from 3/0 to 7/0 (mostly 5/0 and 7/0, bugger it I'm after big fish 7/0). What size blades, rings and skirts do you recommend? Do you think the swivels are necessary?


----------



## beefs

Blades are available in two sizes - Jig Dancer and Mag Dancer. For larger fish/larger lures the mag dancer is a better size.

For lures above 5" i'd recomend the 7" Mag Starflash skirts. Smaller lures than this need the regular 5" skirts which are available in a range of colours. I recommend this because I made one up using a 5" jerkshad and a 7" mag starflash skirt and the SP is almost completely obscured by the skirt.

I don't think swivels are necessary. You need a snap clip to attach the plate to your line and the site recommends a #4 duolock snap for the Mag Dancer blades and these seem to match well on mine. I don't think the bait will spin so a swivel between the snap and the line really isn't necessary I don't think.

Rings - the triples on the site seem like overkill. I personally think the 4H 2X splits would be sufficient - rated to 45kg and a 7.9mm diameter. But 7/0 hooks hey Dave? Might as well get the 3Xs - size 4 rated to ~100kgs


----------



## Breambo

Peril, Ive been using up to 8/0 hooks with the 1 1/2 oz up to 4oz jig heads best. Rings at 80lb stainless, you could go 120lb, however Ive only had gear failure so far not actual failure of the lure, so its hard to judge. The blades are mag blades, they are the biggest. Skirts come in a few sizes, get the biggest. Im still trial and error so dont take what I say as gospel. :lol:


----------



## Breambo

Beefs, I got the reccommended clips but found the ones I had with the swivel easier to connect. With the ones with no swivel which way around do they go and do you just tie the leader. What do you reckon :?


----------



## beefs

Breambo said:


> Beefs, I got the reccommended clips but found the ones I had with the swivel easier to connect. With the ones with no swivel which way around do they go and do you just tie the leader. What do you reckon :?


Bit tricky getting the bastards on hey...i sat there looking at them for a while and wondering if it was even possible! Only way I managed to get mine on is with the tighter circled end attached to the blade and the larger diamater end to tie your line onto. And yeah I just tie my line straight to it. I reckon if you're using these duolock style then don't bother with the swivel.

I like the style you're using now i've checked them out Breambo as long as they're going to be strong enough I suppose. Each to their own i'd say - at the end of the day it comes down to the whole contraption being strong and secure enough to get a horse of a fish in


----------



## Astro

i was going to put a ring and attach my leader to that, any issues you guys can see with this?


----------



## Peril

Guys, how do you fix the skirts to the jig?


----------



## radar

peril,did you order your blades through stamina? Like to order some gear,thanks


----------



## Astro

i have got 100 of the smaller size coming....can't see myself needing all of them....but then again i also have 200 sp on the way as well...hehehehe

i am setting up for 4" lures at this stage, with 1/2 - 1 oz jighead with 2/0 - 4/0 hooks matched with 4" sp and 5" skirt (remember skirt length is halved) should be nice even got some glow in the dark ones.......

breambo love your 8" lure....looks wicked....seems to be gathering quite a following


----------



## beefs

Peril said:


> Guys, how do you fix the skirts to the jig?


The collar on the skirt is tight enough to hold the skirt against the head of the jig. I'm sure a blob of glue would secure it but it doesn't seem necessary as it really doesn't feel like it would move.


----------



## Astro

got my order today......



















right click to view full image........

wonder if i'll have enough?????????

teemburra dam tomorrow here we come


----------



## Breambo

Ive got order envy. Hey Astro those blades look different, I know you ordered the smaller ones but they look round, not hexagonal ?
Watching for a report on how they go.


----------



## Astro

Breambo said:


> Ive got order envy. Hey Astro those blades look different, I know you ordered the smaller ones but they look round, not hexagonal ?
> Watching for a report on how they go.


yes they are round and not hexagonal.....hope to give them a good bash today......


----------



## beefs

Astro said:


> Breambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got order envy. Hey Astro those blades look different, I know you ordered the smaller ones but they look round, not hexagonal ?
> Watching for a report on how they go.
> 
> 
> 
> yes they are round and not hexagonal.....hope to give them a good bash today......
Click to expand...

i ordered both sizes and they were both hexagonal? Would be interesting to do a comparison to see if the action is different.

The ones you've made up look sweet - looking forward to the reports...i'm on break come this weekend so looking forward to finally giving mine a go.

So how long did your order take to arrive Astro?


----------



## Astro

travis, i placed my order on the 8th january and they got here on the 22nd....so 2 weeks


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## Astro

gave them a quick bash today and found i had to add another split ring to attach the line to to get the action required after that they worked great...had the kids with me today so not much got done


----------



## beefs

arpie said:


> hehehehe ..... 2hrs later & here is Prototype Mark 1!!! I must work on getting the holes dead-centre tho .... :?
> 
> I have made it so that I can just change the jig, rather than have each with a dedicated one! May add skirts later, or make bigger ones for bigger lures. I reckon one size would almost work with most lures? WHat do you reckon?
> 
> The other half has just added 'highlights' to it by using some fine sandpaper & by twisting it onto the aluminium on the tip of his fingers has added the highlights! (not in photos!)
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try them out!!!
> 
> Cheerio
> 
> Roberta


Nice work Arpie - like the concept of having one blade that you use interchangeably. Make sure the edges of you hand-cut blade are dulled off nicely - no ultra sharp bits to cut your line.


----------



## Astro

good thread guys and gals....1200 views atm


----------



## keza

i was thinking i would never have the time to make these things so i had a look around and found these on line in the US.
http://www.basstournamentlures.com/chat ... blades.htm
us$4.19 eac and shipping is $4 for the 1st and $2 for the rest.
i ordered about 6 of them so it works out about us$6.50 ea
they came with 2 plastics ea.

they were very helpful and the goodies arrived in 5 days (amazing)

i ordered them in 3/8oz 
will let you know how they go


----------



## wopfish

ooooooooohhhh keza I just saw the link oooooooooohhh which colours did you get - do you reckon they could stand the salt and also an angry king !!!!!!!


----------



## wopfish

Just had a close look at those clips on the front - kings going to turn that to silly string me thinks................


----------



## keza

there is only one way to find out so i'll let you know. I bought a selection but majored on the squidy ones with the odd firetiger thrown in.
The clips could be upgraded if they straighten.
How do they look to the guys that have been making them ???


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## keza

the guy in the states said they tie direct on to the snap, i did ask about adding a ring.
i'll see if can change one of the snaps, it looks like it should be easy enough.


----------



## Breambo

They look great, slightly different again. I like how they have the clip straight to the jig head. I will be waiting for a report on how they go and may try something similiar myself. 8)


----------



## Astro

Breambo said:


> They look great, slightly different again. I like how they have the clip straight to the jig head. I will be waiting for a report on how they go and may try something similiar myself. 8)


i'll give it a go with the small blades i have atm...will report


----------



## Astro

well guys the large blades work heaps better then the smaller ones, you get that instant action with the big ones unlike the others that you really need to work properly

they are a bit big for the type of fishing on usually do, but when i get an AI they will be perfect

still haven't done any REAL fishing for weeks now infact it is probably a couple of months since a serious outing......

will try and fix that next week though, if we don't get anymore heavy rain the water should start to clear....still looks like mud atm.....


----------



## Breambo

After my recent bad run chasing pelagics, yesterday was no exception with 4 bust ups, this time 100lb leader cut, I tried the chatterbaits for something different. The water at Lennox had gone from blue to chocolate, and I couldnt raise any bait, also giving reason to try them. Timing was crucial on the paddle out as the sets were about 8-10 foot faces, 15knot sw.
The drift was good parrallel to the MP boundry and at such a rate that the chatter would stay deep and have action with out much manual input. First drift a nice pinky 50cm slammed the bait, and I finally christened my new overhead. One in the hatch.
Next drift I had the rod in the holder manouvering the kayak when the rod bent and the reel screamed, about 50m of line screeched out before I got the rod in my hand and applied a bit more tension, then at about 70 -80 yards away a magnificient creature cleared the surface in a spiralling leap into the air, the line went tight spraying water and mist into the air, magnified and refracted in the morning sunlight, truly spectacular, then you guessed it BUST OFF. The creature was a 6-8 foot shark, I guessed bronzie but by the spectacular spinning jump just as likely a mako. Sharks love the chatter. Wow my adrenaline was up, and shattering realization my fravourite rumble bait gone.
At the same time the wind increased, one in the hatch, adrenaline pumping I headed for home. The surf was cranking as I hit the beach, had picked up a bit more, but the fishing gods were smiling and let me pass unhindered. Happy days.
Bust Off Breambo


----------



## Astro

breambo: good to hear hooking with the chatterbaits....i will be trying my hardest to fish as much as possible next week....i am very confident they work, just haven't had the chance to really use them yet.....


----------



## DougOut

found these the other day ..... looking very sexy me thinks 8) must get a few of their variants
heavier breaking strain then others, plus have some nice looking s/s or gold plated blades
http://www.kingstonlures.com.au/dancing_jig_cod.htm


----------



## bazzoo

Breambo , sets were 8 to 10 ft faces :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: , and you got out :shock: , whatever your paddling , i want one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breambo

bazzoo said:


> Breambo , sets were 8 to 10 ft faces :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: , and you got out :shock: , whatever your paddling , i want one :lol: :lol:


About every fifth to sixth set was that big, maybe every twenty minutes, the rest of the sets maybe a couple feet smaller. There were reasonable breaks, but getting to the impact zone required hitting a couple of solid whitewaters 4-5 feet at least. I fell off hitting a smaller whitewater but I quickly got back on and continued without a drama. The Disco is fairly quick off the mark to make the dash through the impact zone, but I take a flogging a fair bit its part of the sport for me. I like coming in now on a wave and when the hatch is loaded up at the front it handles a lot better. :lol:
Im thinking of adding some footstraps to help stay in the kayak when getting airborne and slamming down over the back of the steep ones.


----------



## Astro

DougOut said:


> found these the other day ..... looking very sexy me thinks 8) must get a few of their variants
> heavier breaking strain then others, plus have some nice looking s/s or gold plated blades
> http://www.kingstonlures.com.au/dancing_jig_cod.htm


gee they are expensive....just worked out that each chatterbaits costs me $1.50 to make not including freight......


----------



## DougOut

Astro said:


> very confident they work, just haven't had the chance to really use them yet.....


 8) why wouldn't you include freight in your calculation, is it not part of the overall cost ? None the less, keep us posted...
you may just make a sale or two :lol:
don't forget ..... I'm on a commission for letting everyone know, how expensive these suckers are 8)


----------



## Astro

DougOut said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> 
> very confident they work, just haven't had the chance to really use them yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 8) why wouldn't you include freight in your calculation, is it not part of the overall cost ? None the less, keep us posted...
> you may just make a sale or two :lol:
> don't forget ..... I'm on a commission for letting everyone know, how expensive these suckers are 8)
Click to expand...

it's hard to tell since i have ordered varying amounts of stuff but i expect it would put possibly 30 - 50% on the cost so lets say $2.50 US each so $3.00 AUS roughly......


----------



## DougOut

Astro said:


> so $3.00 AUS roughly......


 8) cool, let us know when your able to give them a swim
been crap weather up there I know 
something tells me ...they'll drive the Barra Nuts


----------



## beefs

Heres a few i've made up, complete with custom skirts that I put together from various colours of silicone tabs. Also a pic of a small polyurethane proto that I recently made up just because it was sitting there when I was taking the photos.













































Am really enjoying putting these lures together, the creative side of designing them and then making etc Also had some jig moulds recently arrive - large shad heads for coastal/offshore chatters (1/2oz to 4oz sizes). If only I got more time to fish


----------



## Astro

hey Travis those look great, are they the small blades you have???

if so they are a different shape to the ones i got, how do they work?


----------



## Breambo

Beefs protos looking good, the custom colours look fantastic.
One good thing about these lures is you can vary the depth they run by how much line you have out versus waterspeed, unlike HB which have a set depth.
In the strong currents up here I like the 2.5 - 4 0z range to get to the bottom on a slow paddle.
When you make a few heavy shad heads I might have to get you to knock a couple up for me :wink: 
I want to see how they go up your way in the tropics, see what pelagics smash them, hope you guys can get some R and D in the field this week.


----------



## Astro

Breambo said:


> Beefs protos looking good, the custom colours look fantastic.
> One good thing about these lures is you can vary the depth they run by how much line you have out versus waterspeed, unlike HB which have a set depth.
> In the strong currents up here I like the 2.5 - 4 0z range to get to the bottom on a slow paddle.
> When you make a few heavy shad heads I might have to get you to knock a couple up for me :wink:
> I want to see how they go up your way in the tropics, see what pelagics smash them, hope you guys can get some R and D in the field this week.


mate i would love too...but the weather is utter utter crap......has been for months now (since dec) only had a handful of days to get out

i expect that they will be very popular with all types of bigger fish........but until i get out there it's all meaningless


----------



## beefs

Astro - yeah they are small blades, they work well. I have nothing to compare them against though. Was suprised when I saw you're round blades - have seen them advertised on Barlows before but not stamina.

Thanks Breambo - yeah I like the skirts, doing them yourself is good as you get the colours you want. Will do you up some jigheads for sure, looking forward to trying the heavier jigs as you have to troll the light ones very slow to stop them surfacing.

Have 7 nights at Hinchinbrook with the stinkboat (and yak) at the end of March so hoping to have a good supply together and give them a good bashing up there.


----------



## Astro

i have just sent a email to stamina to see if i can swap mine for ones like yours beefs, the big ones work very well but are too big for what i want..

travis are you making your own jig heads??


----------



## beefs

Astro said:


> i have just sent a email to stamina to see if i can swap mine for ones like yours beefs, the big ones work very well but are too big for what i want..
> 
> travis are you making your own jig heads??


Would be interesting to try a comparison - you would think the round blades wouldn't disturb the flow as much as the pentagonal blade. Should send you one so you can do a test. PM your address and i'll send you one today.

Yeah am making my own jig heads. Looks like a fish head with stick on 3d eyes. I can get smaller ones but from the few times i've tried them I think heavier weights will work best - Breambo reckons this as well.

Sizes in ounces

1/2 - 3/0 hook
1 - 4/0 hook
1 1/2 - 5/0 hook
2 - 8/0 hook
3 - 8/0 hook
4 - 8/0 hook


----------



## Astro

where did you get the moulds and hooks??? stamina???

i do a lot of air rifle shooting and have heaps of used pellets to melt down


----------



## Astro

Astro said:


> i have just sent a email to stamina to see if i can swap mine for ones like yours beefs, the big ones work very well but are too big for what i want..
> 
> travis are you making your own jig heads??


no go they can't get them any more, have found them elsewhere:

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showde ... 6&CATID=55


----------



## Breambo

Got out for a chatter this morning.These were caught on a 2 1/2 oz size 8 hook TT jig head, chartruese skirt and a 5 inch Powerbait Natural, before a 8 foot mako took the rumblebait, hooked clean and was towed around quite quickly at times and ended up 2km away where I cut the leader. Im starting to think the blades are a must have dental bling for the sharks up here :lol:


----------



## Astro

Breambo said:


> Got out for a chatter this morning.These were caught on a 2 1/2 oz size 8 hook TT jig head, chartruese skirt and a 5 inch Powerbait Natural, before a 8 foot mako took the rumblebait, hooked clean and was towed around quite quickly at times and ended up 2km away where I cut the leader. Im starting to think the blades are a must have dental bling for the sharks up here :lol:


AARRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

breambo total respect mate.....but i hate you.........i haven't had a fish for over a month now and the weather is still total CRAP

these chatters create their own chatter.........


----------



## keza

great stuff, i'm hanging out to try them up at SWR next week.
could be adding to the shark bling problem i'm sure :shock:

great fish Breambo


----------



## beefs

Awesome work Breambo - the Snapper are just absolutely loving these aren't they. Not to mention the bloody sharks...find that very interesting.


----------



## Breambo

Had some more success today with another nice snapper and a cod of some type (released). Stoked didnt get sharked and came home with the lure :lol: 
Here's a picture of the pattern for murky water if anyone's interested.


----------



## chrissy

Do ya retrieve em or troll?


----------



## butts

Well done Breambo

I got hold of some yesterday and I cannot wait to try them at Bass Point in the morning. There has been some Snapper showing up so hopefully the Chatter's will work overtime.

Butts...


----------



## beefs

Finally got out for my first test drive of these bad boys and they didnt let me down! Chalk another snaps up to the chatters


----------



## chi4505

Can you buy these things anywhere? Or do they have to be made.


----------



## Breambo

Nice fish. What weight and pattern? Depth and water clarity?


----------



## keza

I trolled one around for 4 hours at south west rocks on day one but no luck. Can't blame it on the lure though as everything was being ignored.


----------



## beefs

Breambo said:


> Nice fish. What weight and pattern? Depth and water clarity?


Here's the one that did it. That jig is a 1oz TT Revhead. 








After I couldn't retrieve this one from the fish I trolled around the slimy mack coloured one from earlier in the thread for maybe another 15 minutes to no avail.

Depth - unsure. Chucked it out in front of me, let it sink then paddled a while. Flipped bail arm and paddled some more then re-engaged and kept paddling. So what depth does that put it at??  It wasn't on the bottom though. Not sure on depth of water either - no sounder...just a 5km paddle to a dubious GPS marker stolen off the web. No boats on the reef today so I had to trust it.

Water clarity - hard to tell. Was overcast but the water appeared greenish and I reckon I could see colour of the fish when it was maybe 5m away?


----------



## beefs

Hot off the press - first run of heavy shad heads for my own quake baits. Bit of a learning process with a few failures but they came out alright - 2 and 3oz most prevalent and one 4oz. Yours will be in the mail tomorrow Fishpod


----------



## Fishpod

Nice work all round Travis. The feeling of catching a very impressive fish on something you made yourself must be great. 
Well done.


----------



## Peril

The weight you guys are using seems large to me. I'm used to using 1/8oz, no more than 1/4 oz, with sps over reefs in 12-20m. Is the extra weight required to get the chatterbait working properly, or to stop it planing up when it is working?

Can't argue with your results of course. Just keen to understand how these things work.

BTW, after hearing nothing from Stamina I cancelled my order (they responded to that email) and ordered a heap of material, including skirt making materials rather than finished skirts, from Barlows. Let's hope this is more successful as I'm itching to join you in catching nice reds


----------



## beefs

Peril said:


> The weight you guys are using seems large to me. I'm used to using 1/8oz, no more than 1/4 oz, with sps over reefs in 12-20m. Is the extra weight required to get the chatterbait working properly, or to stop it planing up when it is working?


Dave, when the chatter blade is working away it sits at a 30-45 degree angle rather than vertical as I sort of imagined. When it's doing this it act like like a reversed bib on a hardbody and brings the bait tends to rise. As you generally troll them slowly the large weights conteract this and helps keep them at depth. When you're using the 1/8 to 1/4oz baits its so the SP still has a realistic action and sink rate. Thats not really a concern with the chatters as we're rigging them so far in this thread as they are more of a troll bait.

You could cast and retrieve them but from all reports they sink a lot better than swim on the way down. The trick to getting them to swim on the way is to give them a flick to get the blade working and let the jig drive it down. To get this to work you'd need to fine tune the jig head weight you use. Too heavy and the rate of descent would overcome the blade action (if you troll them too fast - like a hardbody - they break out of their action and just get pulled along) and on the other hand too light and there's no impetus driving the bait along and hence nothing to sustain the action as the sink rate would be too slow. This is a case though we're i'm guessing you're correct in saying the weights we're using are too large.

A couple of pages back I rigged up a few on 1/4oz TT heads. They cast well but I didn't fish them in deep enough water to try and swim them on the way down. They were very difficult to troll though...super super slow and they just stuck below the surface. The would be good in clean water to fish slowly near the suface - I tried this at Awoonga but they would inevitably get fouled on weed before I could get the action working.



Peril said:


> BTW, after hearing nothing from Stamina I cancelled my order (they responded to that email) and ordered a heap of material, including skirt making materials rather than finished skirts, from Barlows. Let's hope this is more successful as I'm itching to join you in catching nice reds


They have defintely been slack lately. Did you order the skirt collar pliers or do you have something to do this with already? It would be impossible to stretch the collars without them - its hard enought to get three tabs through the collar WITH them!


----------



## Peril

Thanks Travis. I guess I'll just have to make up a few with different weights and experiment over my local reef. More inclined to cast and retrieve rather than troll - its more enjoyable unless the current is too strong.

Yes, I did order the skirt tool. And already have split ring pliers


----------



## Astro

had my first real go on the chatters at kinchant looking for those big barra....but nothing except one catty.... 

got to thinking that they might be TOO much for the easily spooked impoundment barra they really do push alot of water

tried all sorts trolling casting, deep shallow, left right, up down, fast slow.......


----------



## beefs

If at first you don't succeed try try again etcetc Astro 

What you should do is fish your normal methods and once you determine the barra are on the chew then try the chatters. Its not like we all haven't gone fishing using methods that cleaned up the last time and then didn't raise a bite the next time...you might have just got unlucky. Hell - at least you got a catfish


----------



## Astro

beefs said:


> If at first you don't succeed try try again etcetc Astro
> 
> What you should do is fish your normal methods and once you determine the barra are on the chew then try the chatters. Its not like we all haven't gone fishing using methods that cleaned up the last time and then didn't raise a bite the next time...you might have just got unlucky. Hell - at least you got a catfish


down but not dusted....you dry or wet atm......me wet.......


----------



## beefs

Astro said:


> down but not dusted....you dry or wet atm......me wet.......


Dry...ish. Rained yesterday but ok. Tomorrow and friday look good - 5-10knots! Quake Baits will get run number 2


----------



## Breambo

Same pattern as my last post, Ill let the photos do the talking :lol:


----------



## keza

jesus that is a good fish.
one question, do you think there is an ideal depth to use them in ?
do the fish come up a good distance to take them or do they need to be near the bottom.

whoops that was 2


----------



## beefs

Christ - what a stonker Breambo. Reckon its as big as the one you lost over the side last time around? Awesome fish. Makes me wish I didn't have so many beers at golf yesterday arvo and got out for a fish this mornin like I was going to :? :lol:

Do you pay any attention to tides or time of day or just head out whenever?


----------



## Breambo

keza said:


> one question, do you think there is an ideal depth to use them in ?
> do the fish come up a good distance to take them or do they need to be near the bottom.
> 
> whoops that was 2


Im using them in 15-20m. I like to use heavy jigs as I have 40lb mono and 60lb leaders, and the heavy jig lets you feel the bottom, then let the swell give a couple metres of vertical lift, so its good to get it on the bottom. Ive had hits on the drop in freespool and hits slow trolling the lures a bit higher but I find closer to the bottom best. Im using a 1 1/2 oz jig head at the moment and heavier when theres more current.


beefs said:


> Christ - what a stonker Breambo. Reckon its as big as the one you lost over the side last time around? Awesome fish. Makes me wish I didn't have so many beers at golf yesterday arvo and got out for a fish this mornin like I was going to :? :lol:
> 
> Do you pay any attention to tides or time of day or just head out whenever?


The one I lost was bigger. I dont pay attention to the tides but just get out as conditions will allow, where I fish there is a lot of current so I guess tides have less of a factor. I like to go out early morning or dusk, but I also have caught some of my best fish in the middle of the day. :lol:


----------



## stonecold

Thats a great fish B, works got me tied in knots at the moment but fingers crossed I'll make it down shortly!


----------



## Breambo

Picked up a new species on the rumblers today, as well as the usual snapper the bait got slammed by a nice size trevally about 60 - 70 cm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish

Bloody hell son... save some for the rest of us.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your Nailing them up there ...

Well done!


----------



## beefs

Running out of superlatives to describe the snapper you've been hauling in on these things Breambo! Better tone down your posts - the fisheries department will ban them soon :lol:

Interesting to see you got a trevally on one. I'm keen to try slow rolling a big one with all the trimmings (but small weight) along the surface near a reef/rock drop off up north here...have to be a winner.

Also do your jigheads cop a hammering from the blade? I had a painted one I used and it came back without paint and all dented up. I've also cast some from pure soft lead and i reckon they'll get chopped up pretty bad since they are pretty soft.


----------



## Peril

Sensational return Brett.

Will see how they do in the cooler water soon. Parcel arrived from Barlows today (ordered on 25th so good turnaround). I'll knock some up for a weekend assault on the reds and trevs


----------



## bazzoo

Whoaa Breambo , nice snapper , gee your really getting into some beauties up there sunshine, you must be high up on the Brownie points scale at home .


----------



## chrissy

Hey Breambo nice fish,sorry if im a bit slow but what site is it that you get yours from?


----------



## Peril

Made up these in a range of weights on 5/0 and 7/0 hooks


----------



## bazzoo

Ohhhhhhhhh , very nice Dave , i hope your trying them soon , am very keen to see how they go on bottom fish , as were coming up on that season next.


----------



## Breambo

Hey Dave.
Those lures look deadly, the red especially, I have just got onto lemonchreuse tails for my red shine skirts, they are really gonna draw the kill. My new mantra is" think like a predator"








This 1.5 oz 8/0 hook TT head has caught 20 or more fish still going strong :lol: :lol: 
Hope they go good 8)
Occy yours look good too :lol:


----------



## Breambo

bazzoo said:


> Whoaa Breambo , nice snapper , gee your really getting into some beauties up there sunshine, you must be high up on the Brownie points scale at home .


Looking good tonight, Im gonna have to get some good ones tomorrow or its else


----------



## Astro

this is the MOST frustrating time for me....with what i have i can make 60 - 70 of the things but the weather is soooo crap and as you know it has been for months

so if it's ok with breambo i'll keep on living vicariously through him....rock on brother


----------



## paulb

Hi Peril - I'll be interested to see how you go. I tried them a couple of times at Longy - my silver/white fleck patterned one was bitten off in the first 5 minutes, my second white one fell apart and I was just left with the blade (though it got me a little kingie). I didn't have much luck on the dark blue or yellow colours - though I could see the fish around at the time were extremely curious about the lure and would chase up to it - but not strike. Might need a little bit of squid tentacle to sweeten it up.


----------



## Breambo

Astro said:


> ....with what i have i can make 60 - 70 of the things ...rock on brother


At the longevity rate of one lure, you will only have enough for 10 years :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Astro

Breambo said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....with what i have i can make 60 - 70 of the things ...rock on brother
> 
> 
> 
> At the longevity rate of one lure, you will only have enough for 10 years :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

excellent....i see nothing wrong in that.......


----------



## beefs

Look good Paul - be interesting to see if the spinnerbaits have the same result as the chatterbaits. I have some rattles to add to my chatterbaits as well - yet to try them though.

Looking good Dave - I like the streamlined blue/white ones. Are they 7" mag silicone strips you made them out of? Are you going to sweeten them up with a SP when you use them?


----------



## Peril

beefs said:


> I like the streamlined blue/white ones. Are they 7" mag silicone strips you made them out of? Are you going to sweeten them up with a SP when you use them?


No, only 5" with the collar at the end, rather than the middle. Couldn't get stamina to deliver anything and barlows didn't have 7". Bought much more hardware than skirts so will look around for more skirt material when I exhaust the current lot.

The top two at the right already have sps on them - a 6" atomic shad and a 6" mojo. I will always be using sps with them, including gulps, but will make the choice upon deployment as I don't want to waste bling like scales, gulp juice etc.

BTW, have you found any of the collars prone to tearing. I got white and beige collars and the beige ones are easy to use while the white ones need to be coddled or they will tear, propelling them at high speed in random directions


----------



## beefs

Peril said:


> beefs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BTW, have you found any of the collars prone to tearing. I got white and beige collars and the beige ones are easy to use while the white ones need to be coddled or they will tear, propelling them at high speed in random directions
Click to expand...

 :lol: Tell me about it.

I have black, tan, white and chartreuse collars. The black and chartreuse ones seem ok. I struggle with the white especially and also the tan occasionally.

Thinking out loud after you talking about SPs...how do you reckon these would go with a dead bait sweetener - like a spaniard special? Might need to have gang hooks but could be a goer I reckon. Bit harsh on a livebait i'd say...the vibration would turn it into a dead bait in about 2 seconds flat i'd say :lol:

I reckon you should give that a go Breambo - you're the best tester out cause you spend so much bloody time out there fishin! <jealous  >


----------



## Breambo

Ive used dead yakkas, ie frozen from previous trips, and they wouldnt stay on. Ive pinned a live yakka on the jig, just like rigging a sp, and it stayed on good and looked absolutely fantastic, so good I nearly had a bite myself, unfortunately didnt work on the day.
Beefs, regarding your question about the jig heads getting battered up, I had the same thing happen, almost no paint left and quite a big dent in the shad head. Since swapping to TT the lead is a composite and a lot more durable, and I havent bothered with paint.
Ive rigged a couple of big shads, no skirts, ready for a trial, I reckon theyll work good, but Im tending to stick with whats been working, and when they stop working Ill try a few new ideas.


----------



## Astro

got to try those blades you sent through travis...thanks..(did you get pm?) anyway the straight edge ones work much better and will take a grinder to those rounded ones. i will use one of yours as a template or even the stickers.

heres a hint for attaching the centre ring (i don't use clips anymore) i hit the top hole with a phillips head screw drive and a hammer just to bend it out a bit, makes sliding the split ring on a lot easier


----------



## beefs

Good tip with bending the eyelets out on the blade to make it easier to attach Astro. No need to send through a rounded blade thanks - my mate ordered some smaller blades and got the round ones so i'll try one of his, thanks anyway.

Got a pic of some new quakebaits a mate and I made up last night - on jigheads I cast and he painted...look the goods I reckon! He's taking these out on a charter off yeppoon next week so that should be interesting.


----------



## Astro

they look great.....sure they will work well

i am considering getting some of blades from barlows

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showde ... 6&CATID=55

the pro and pro turbos to give them ago....

has anyone ordered through barlows and can tell if they have a decent delivery service?

was also looking to get skirt making kit from stamina


----------



## Peril

Astro said:


> they look great.....sure they will work well
> 
> i am considering getting some of blades from barlows
> 
> http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showde ... 6&CATID=55
> 
> the pro and pro turbos to give them ago....
> 
> has anyone ordered through barlows and can tell if they have a decent delivery service?
> 
> was also looking to get skirt making kit from stamina


Got my order from Barlow's last week, including pro turbo blades and shirt making tools and bits. Their service is good, took less than two weeks. However, they didn't inform me of postage cost and it was exxy USD55 on top of a USD160 order


----------



## beefs

Also recently ordered a whole bunch of blades from Barlows...have a stockpile of 100 or so now! Their service is pretty good - like any of these big places their communication isn't great though. I put an order in and they mustn't have had some item because it took around a 8-10 days to process - they didn't let me know this and just sent it when they were ready. However another of my orders with them was processed straight away and delivered quickly. Also agree with Dave - postage is hexy and they won't tell you what it is unless you specifically request it.

Also Astro i'm not sure on the price difference but even if Barlows skirt making kit is more expensive than Stamina i'd say the you'd more than recovery it by buying it through Barlows rather than incurring two seperate postage charges.


----------



## Astro

thanks peril and beefs...i'll weigh up the benefit/cost ratio and go from there....

peril usd$160....gee you must have stocked up.....

from what i can see postage is about 1/3 more then the order as a general rule, from what i have ordered and your costs peril for your delivery


----------



## beefs

Astro said:


> thanks peril and beefs...i'll weigh up the benefit/cost ratio and go from there....
> 
> peril usd$160....gee you must have stocked up.....
> 
> from what i can see postage is about 1/3 more then the order as a general rule, from what i have ordered and your costs peril for your delivery


depends Astro - I initially thought it was based on weight and it turns out Barlows is done that way - keep in mind that Barlows has a $US100 minimum value for all international orders.

Australia England Italy Japan 
3 Lbs. $43 $48 $47 $44 
5 Lbs. $51 $54 $53 $52 
10 Lbs. $72 $69  $69 $68 
15 Lbs. $93 $84 $85 $85


----------



## Astro

beefs said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks peril and beefs...i'll weigh up the benefit/cost ratio and go from there....
> 
> peril usd$160....gee you must have stocked up.....
> 
> from what i can see postage is about 1/3 more then the order as a general rule, from what i have ordered and your costs peril for your delivery
> 
> 
> 
> depends Astro - I initially thought it was based on weight and it turns out Barlows is done that way - keep in mind that Barlows has a $US100 minimum value for all international orders.
> 
> Australia England Italy Japan
> 3 Lbs. $43 $48 $47 $44
> 5 Lbs. $51 $54 $53 $52
> 10 Lbs. $72 $69 $69 $68
> 15 Lbs. $93 $84 $85 $85
Click to expand...

thanks for that travis i only wanted the blades for now so will wait.....unless peril wants to sell some????


----------



## beefs

Astro said:


> thanks for that travis i only wanted the blades for now so will wait.....unless peril wants to sell some????


At last count you had 70 or so and you haven't been able to get out fishing - where have they all gone?!?!


----------



## Astro

beefs said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for that travis i only wanted the blades for now so will wait.....unless peril wants to sell some????
> 
> 
> 
> At last count you had 70 or so and you haven't been able to get out fishing - where have they all gone?!?!
Click to expand...

yeah but most of them are those crappy rounded ones and having tried the ones you supplied yesterday along with the mags in think the pro will be best suited for the high flow estuary situations. the littles dhad the current washing them away before they get down. i missed a few bites with the mags (i think) due to the size of the blade being too big for the jig head, it was only after i increased the the size of the jig to a tt (3/8oz #3/0) did i get the grunter and unstoppable. i still missed bites on the bigger rig as well

while #3/0 is ok for that type of fishing i have always preferred using #2/0 hook sizes and the 3/8oz makes it harder to fish the top/mid water it sinks too quickly. i am looking for something a bit med range...

plus i am a tackle HO and want to have all my bases covered hehehehe


----------



## beefs

Astro said:


> beefs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....plus i am a tackle HO and want to have all my bases covered hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

amen :lol: :lol:

Have some of the pro blades - they cover the middle ground well - a little larger than the original pentagonal jig dancer blades from stamina. Good news to hear the grunter was on a chatter. What do you reckon the unstoppable was?


----------



## Astro

no idea what it was......it kept down low and was go go go

it must of been hooked quite lightly because it took the extra pressure of the yak for it to come loose...whole thing lasted about 5 secs, just enough time to swing the OB around 180 and lift the rod which i was holding at the time. must of taken about 100 metres of line in that time

i suspect trevor or similar


----------



## butts

Hi Fella's

I'm looking at buying some blades but what size should I purchase.
I'll be looking at using 1oz to 1.5oz TT jig heads.
I am using the blads from a 3/8 Chatterbait but it doesn't seem to swim enough.
And what size skirts should I buy 5in or 7in?

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.

Butts....


----------



## Astro

butts said:


> Hi Fella's
> 
> I'm looking at buying some blades but what size should I purchase.
> I'll be looking at using 1oz to 1.5oz TT jig heads.
> I am using the blads from a 3/8 Chatterbait but it doesn't seem to swim enough.
> And what size skirts should I buy 5in or 7in?
> 
> Any suggestions would be most appreciated.
> 
> Butts....


go for magnum or the pro's (i have not tried the pros yet though) for that sized jig
i use 5" skirts but also add a 4" grub as well

this link will allow you to check sizes, if they are the standard size then i find that they don't work as well as the mags

i have some pro turbos on the way and will post how they go


----------



## FoolInjected

Does anybody in Oz sell the Shakee Blades ??????????????????????????


----------



## Astro

FoolInjected said:


> Does anybody in Oz sell the Shakee Blades ??????????????????????????


look here under dancing jigs
http://www.kingstonlures.com.au/

found one site but it was cheaper to but os


----------



## FoolInjected

Astro said:


> FoolInjected said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody in Oz sell the Shakee Blades ??????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> look here under dancing jigs
> http://www.kingstonlures.com.au/
> 
> found one site but it was cheaper to but os
Click to expand...

Cheers Astro but Peril has kindly offered to sell me some of his 'extras'

BTW: Windsor Bait and Tackle sell Chatterbait but not the single blades


----------



## Astro

yeah thanks to peril i can now make 100 chatters.......really i don't have a problem.....really......


----------



## butts

Gday fella's

Is this the norm when fishing these. I also put on some Gulp Minnows when using them and they always come back with huge chunks out of them, then eventually this is all I have left. I have yet to catch anything worth keeping but that won't stop me from using them.

Butts...


----------



## Astro

looks like they are getting attacked by smaller fish, i have had this happen to me but not to the same extent


----------



## Peril

butts said:


> Gday fella's
> 
> Is this the norm when fishing these. I also put on some Gulp Minnows when using them and they always come back with huge chunks out of them, then eventually this is all I have left. I have yet to catch anything worth keeping but that won't stop me from using them.
> 
> Butts...


Leatherjackets?


----------



## butts

Thanks fella's

That would explain why I didn't hook them on a 7/0 jig head.
I know we can get good size jackets down here but the bite marks looked to big to be jackets.

Thanks again

Butts...


----------



## Astro

leatherjacks....yum....use a small jig and get a feed


----------

